# Domane 5.2 saddle clamp creak



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got a domane 5.2 yesterday and love it so far except for a significant creak from the side clamping, circular saddle clamp. I have never had this type of saddle mount before. I took it all apart, applied carbon assembly paste at all contact points (it had none) and torqued it to the max (16 nm, 140 in lb). It is still there.
When ever I go over a bump or place my butt weight fore or aft on the saddle, it makes loud creaks. I can duplicate it just by grasping the front and rear of the saddle and pushing up and down.

Every bike I ever get seems to have an assortment of annoying noises! 

Anyone had/solved this problem?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

grease the rails where they get clamped... but use something like Bel Ray thick green water/salt proof marine grease.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I used carbon assembly paste. You think grease is preferable?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the Bel Ray is called Extreme Pressure grease. It is the best stuff I have ever seen or used. My tub was old [I am actually out of the stuff now] and I dunno if it still made green like this was. I would say it will stay in there longer and be more effective, especially if you get the area wet. But I say that because of my use of the stuff, not because I have compared it to carbon assembly paste to be honest.

Do you have any loctite blue around?


Are you using the wrong clamp type post for non round rails on the saddle or anything like that??


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Carbon assembly paste is basically grease with fine grit (usually silica) added. Unless the creaking is from the rails slipping in the mount, I don't think that's going to help you. If it is from the rails/mount interface gripping/releasing cyclically then grease may ease that.

First, however, are you sure it's the clamp/rails, and not the saddle itself (rail spring extending into and cyclically straining the saddle base)? If it's the saddle you will probably be able to replicate the creak with the saddle out of the post. Remove the saddle, then apply cyclic pressure against the rails over a small enough area to replicate the load when in the clamp. A small block of wood might be useful here. You may need to listen to the saddle carefully as the post attachment and mount in the fame may concentrate the creaking somewhat like a stethoscope does. If it originates from rail spring and the saddle base, all the grease in the world won't help. It's either the seat wears in and the sound disappears, or get a new saddle.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Get that carbon paste off of your seat. You don't need to grease your rails or add carbon paste to them or anything, the rails aren't making any noise.

It's the saddle. See where the rails enter the body of the saddle on it's underside? There. That's where it's making noise. If you're going to lube something it should be where the rails meet the saddle, not where they meet the clamp.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good suggestions. I will try a different saddle. I just got frustrated late last night and posted because I thought there might be some known issue with this proprietary seat clamp. I will have more time tonight to go over it again. 

There also is an annoying buzzing rattle over rough pavement that sounds like a cable in the top or down tube vibrating. Anyone have that issue. 

If I can solve these two noises, I feel like I might have the perfect bike!


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I cleaned off all of the carbon assembly paste and applied grease to the clamp/angle adjustment parts. It is totally silent. Ahhh. I was afraid that grease would cause the cone shaped adjusters to rotate under force and alter the seat angle, but a 10 mile test ride went fine. I can start lovin' on my new bike now!


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

jeff400650 said:


> I just got a domane 5.2 yesterday and love it so far except for a significant creak from the side clamping, circular saddle clamp. I have never had this type of saddle mount before. I took it all apart, applied carbon assembly paste at all contact points (it had none) and torqued it to the max (16 nm, 140 in lb). It is still there.
> When ever I go over a bump or place my butt weight fore or aft on the saddle, it makes loud creaks. I can duplicate it just by grasping the front and rear of the saddle and pushing up and down.
> 
> Every bike I ever get seems to have an assortment of annoying noises!
> ...



I had the same problem on my P1.
I tried lubing & re-torquing everything, and even had my shop re-lube the IsoSpeed de-coupler, nothing worked.
Eventually, I found the source, and it's the rubber gasket around the IsoSpeed joint.
The manager at my LBS (Trek dealer) told me to put a couple of drops of TriFlow in there, and the noise is gone.

BTW-I only had the noise when it was cold outside, not at all when it was warm.

Good luck!


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

In my last post you can see that I solved the problem with grease in the clamp components. I have wondered if the IsoSpeed de-coupler might get squeaky. Thanks for the tip. Bike is great now. I can't wait till the weekend to put in a good long ride.


----------

